# Wine 3d rendering problem



## vchan (Mar 23, 2018)

I can't seem to get 3d applications to lauch in wine. I keep getting this error 

```
0009:fixme:exec:SHELL_execute flags ignored: 0x00000100
0030:err:seh:raise_exception Unhandled exception code c0000005 flags 0 addr 0x2
002b:err:winediag:wined3d_dll_init Setting maximum allowed wined3d GL version to 3.2.
002b:err:winediag:wined3d_dll_init The GLSL shader backend has been disabled. You get to keep all the pieces if it breaks.
002b:fixme:heap:RtlSetHeapInformation 0x110000 0 0x33fee0 4 stub
0031:fixme:ver:GetCurrentPackageId (0x34aff50 0x0): stub
002b:err:listview:LISTVIEW_WindowProc unknown msg 109d wp=00000001 lp=00000000
002b:err:listview:LISTVIEW_WindowProc unknown msg 1091 wp=ffffffff lp=0329d8b8
002b:err:listview:LISTVIEW_WindowProc unknown msg 1091 wp=ffffffff lp=0329d8b8
002b:err:listview:LISTVIEW_WindowProc unknown msg 1091 wp=ffffffff lp=0329d8b8
002b:err:listview:LISTVIEW_WindowProc unknown msg 1091 wp=ffffffff lp=0329d8b8
002b:err:listview:LISTVIEW_WindowProc unknown msg 1091 wp=ffffffff lp=0329d8b8
002b:fixme:mpr:WNetGetUniversalNameW (L"C:\\Program Files\\World of Warcraft\\data\\data", 0x00000001, 0x329e080, 0x329e07c): stub
0035:fixme:ras:RasEnumConnectionsW (0x3667258,0x39ff22c,0x3c60004),stub!
0035:fixme:ras:RasEnumConnectionsW RAS support is not implemented! Configure program to use LAN connection/winsock instead!
002b:fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x329f7e0,0x00000000), stub!
002b:fixme:dxgi:DXGID3D10CreateDevice Ignoring flags 0x1.
002b:fixme:dxgi:dxgi_check_feature_level_support Ignoring adapter type.
002b:fixme:winediag:dxgi_check_feature_level_support None of the requested D3D feature levels is supported on this GPU with the current shader backend.
002b:fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x329f220,0x00000000), stub!
002b:fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x329f1a0,0x00000000), stub!
002b:fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x329f7b0,0x00000000), stub!
002b:fixme:d3d9:D3DPERF_SetOptions (0x1) : stub
002b:fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x329e900,0x00000000), stub!
002b:fixme:msctf:ThreadMgr_ActivateEx Unimplemented flags 0x4
002b:fixme:msctf:ThreadMgrSource_AdviseSink (0x4efb678) Unhandled Sink: {ea1ea136-19df-11d7-a6d2-00065b84435c}
002b:fixme:shcore:GetDpiForMonitor (0x1, 0, 0x329fc40, 0x329fc30): semi-stub
0044:fixme:avrt:AvSetMmThreadCharacteristicsW (L"Audio",0xa4efef0): stub
fstab: /etc/fstab:4: Inappropriate file type or format
002b:err:seh:setup_exception_record stack overflow 92 bytes in thread 002b eip 00000000 esp 031a12d4 stack 0x31a0000-0x31a0000-0x32a0000
```

This is trying to run World of Warcraft specifically. 

I have an Nvidia card and I have run the patch in /usr/local/share/wine/patch-nvidia.sh with no luck.


----------



## shkhln (Mar 23, 2018)

vchan said:


> ```
> 002b:err:winediag:wined3d_dll_init Setting maximum allowed wined3d GL version to 3.2.
> ```


What kind of hardware do you have?


----------



## vchan (Mar 24, 2018)

I have a GTX 970 I had tried setting the wine graphics level with regedit, but that didn't fix my issues.


----------



## shkhln (Mar 24, 2018)

So, it's not an Optimus-enabled notebook then? You should check _glxinfo_ output (from the _mesa-demos_ package).


----------



## vchan (Mar 24, 2018)

No it's a desktop. 

This is my glxinfo:


----------



## shkhln (Mar 24, 2018)

That looks ok to me, although glxinfo is a 64-bit application... Can you try instructions from https://wiki.winehq.org/3D_Driver_Issues? Also check that you loaded kernel driver is actually in-sync with libGL.so.1 version that patch-nvidia.sh script downloads: If you just recently updated nvidia-driver package, but didn't reboot machine or kld(un)load nvidia/nvidia-modeset kernel modules, you should do that now.


----------



## vchan (Mar 24, 2018)

I get an "Invalid null command." error when I try to run wine with WINEDEBUG=+wgl. I don't know how to check if a driver is in-sync or not.


----------



## shkhln (Mar 24, 2018)

vchan said:


> I get an "Invalid null command." error when I try to run wine with WINEDEBUG=+wgl.


https://stackoverflow.com/questions...ent-variable-for-just-one-command-in-csh-tcsh


----------



## vchan (Mar 25, 2018)

This is my wine.log from trying to run WoW.

I had to truncate my post due to size, but this should be plenty.
https://pastebin.com/w2Gyt2Dw


----------



## shkhln (Mar 25, 2018)

Ah, I should have looked at the source of that message sooner. Delete HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Wine\Direct3D registry key altogether, you don't need it.


----------



## vchan (Mar 25, 2018)

Done, but it is still not working; as trying to fix this is why I added those keys.


----------



## shkhln (Mar 25, 2018)

Not working as in? Segfaults? That's quite a bit harder to diagnose. What's your FreeBSD version? What's your Wine version?  How many different applications did you try to run through Wine? Does it display backtrace in terminal/window when it crashes?


----------



## vchan (Mar 25, 2018)

Sorry, WoW doesn't display anything when the game is supposedly launched. Other 2d applications work fine, like Steam Client, and Ventrilo. The output that I have posted in the first post and the pastebin are of me trying to run that game. I am running the current i386-wine-devel 3.3,1. I was using 3.1,1 and 2.21,1 before that. I'm on 11.1-RELEASE-p7. I just gave Counter Strike Source a try and it loaded up perfectly. So I think it is in my WoW settings. I had tried deleting the settings I had, but it would never display the defaults. I can probably move my questions over to their forum now unless anyone else is running World of Warcraft in wine.


----------



## shkhln (Mar 25, 2018)

Looks like it might be https://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=43656. I don't have any suggestions here as it's not clear how many people this bug affects.


----------



## vchan (Mar 25, 2018)

That does look like the ticket. Thanks for the help!


----------

